# Delonghi Infuser problem



## mitsub (Feb 5, 2015)

I've just bought, second hand, a Delonghi Ecam 42.450s, but at the moment I prefer the taste of my old percolator. I need some expert advice.

Because of the taste I have cleaned the infuser a few times, descaled and added a water filter just to rule out a few things. However when I take out the infuser there is always a 1-2mm layer of old coffee grind on top of the the piston as it isn't at the top. The infuser piston moves up and down fully ok, no tight spots.

Rinsing always gives discoloured water, never clear until I remove the old grinds by manually raising the infuser piston up to the top.

Is there an adjustment on the device that moves the piston (infuser) to the correct position. I ask this before I strip it down.

Apart from this the machine does every thing else ok.


----------



## mitsub (Feb 5, 2015)

Just to let anyone interested know, I now have a great cup of coffee after I dismantled the infuser and repositioned the rack ( part of the piston ) and pinion in relation to each other. This leaves the piston at the top with no old grinds ready to start ( home position). How this came to be, very strange but I do know the previous owner had it in for a service at Delonghi.

Can anyone tell me, after using Lavazza and Taylors beans (nice) the Starbucks Espresso are so different in taste I cannot drink the coffee.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Great to hear you managed to sort your problem, not a common machine around these parts!

Not being able to drink Starbucks beans is not an unusual problem, they are a very dark roast and acrid tasting by most palettes.

Try some online roasters live Rave or some of the forum sponsors, if you are still using shop bought you are in for a nice experience


----------

